# Bilobed Flap



## Sarahp941 (Aug 22, 2017)

I need some help! How do I measure a bilobed flap (all locations-check, nose, etc)? Do you measure defect and total area, then add them together? This is the only flap I am having trouble with. I get conflicting information that you must measure each "defect" that is repaired within the flap itself. Thanks in advance! 
The Physician gave me this hypothetical example:
Final defect 5x5
Final length 10x10 = 100sq cm total


----------



## CatchTheWind (Aug 30, 2017)

You combine the sizes of both parts of the flap and code them as one.


----------



## Sarahp941 (Sep 14, 2017)

CatchTheWind said:


> You combine the sizes of both parts of the flap and code them as one.



Thank you for your response, but I am sorry to ask you to elaborate a little more. My Physician seems to think if final defect is 5x5=25 and final repair is 10x10=100sq cm, then the flap is 75. Basically taking the difference between. I feel like I am missing something, but it doesn't seem right to me. I am very confused as to how to get the measurement of the flap. Thanks again for your help!


----------



## CatchTheWind (Sep 16, 2017)

How big was the actual flap?  This is what you should be coding.  (The defect and repair size don't count (but nor do they get subtracted), just the size of the flap itself.)


----------



## elsaee87 (Jun 2, 2021)

Transposition or rotation flaps (14XXX series) are based on the size of the defect. So if the defect is 30sq cm, and the bilobed flap requires two flaps (one to close the defect, one to close the skin 'donor' site), then double the defect size to 60 sq cm (or 14301)? Is that correct?


----------

